# Who the hell are you guys????



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys
It’s apparent to me after looking at the “what would ya be “ thread, that some of you have missed the boat. The answers back, while some rather commendable, tended to be a bit on the strange side. From Gynacologist to Rockstarplumber‘s picture of his old lady, you are certainly an interesting lot. 
So………..Who are you?????
While some of you on this channel might be familiar with each other, we all are not privy to what your all about…….sooooooo……What’s the schoop???
I’ll start..
I’m in the lower half of the 60 cycle and have been in the biz for a gazillion years. I live in British Columbia Canada where we actually still have fish in our waters. I came out of retirement to work with a HVAC outfit in the area I live in and prior to that was in business on my own. My wife thinks I have early stages of Alzheimer’s for picking up the tools again. But I know different. The crew I work with is young, cocky, think they know it all, screw up at every turn. They definitely need a steadying hand. (me J).

I love industrial work and like the engineering part of it. I like the controls work and at this stage of my life have ruled out drain cleaning and dishwasher hook ups. I have an A ticket in gas and am certified in electrical controls hook-ups. I did a stint as an inspector and have taught night school for B and C qualifications. 
Other than my work I like my cabin at Trout Lake and fishing.

That’s me in a nut shell……….
TL


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's quite a rap sheet ya got there. I'm just a young buck with about 10 years in but I like to be ahead of the curve.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

We have fish in our waters?? how come i never can find any then??


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a sinner saved by grace who happens to be a plumber. I love my plumber brothers and sisters. I really, really, really dislike handymen who come to plumbing websites and ask how to plumb so they can cut our throats. I dislike even more the plumbers who help them out. I love solving problems that inhouse maintenance can't fix, I usually fix a lot of stuff that chimp plumbers do, too. I got two sons, and a wife who spoils all of us. The oldest boy was the only in his class to make high honors in his class. The youngest boy just had a teeball game, I got hung up in Chicago traffic, but only missed the first inning. I love the Lord, my family, my country and guns, but Obama and this Sotomayer style of thinking scares me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SPH said:


> We have fish in our waters?? how come i never can find any then??


90% of the fish are caught by 10% of the fishermen...
I'm not into fishing...
I prefer catching!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Um, you dont seriuosly think that was my old lady do you?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Redwood said:


> 90% of the fish are caught by 10% of the fishermen...
> I'm not into fishing...
> I prefer catching!:thumbup:


 Me too!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Rockstarplumber
My old man taught me to never be ashamed of the choices we make. I definately think she has a way about her and I can see what attracted you to her in the first place. She looks warm.....she looks cuddly....not much more a man can ask
tl


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Three children in a few short years can do that to a woman. Give it time RSP.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey listen, im a big guy, not that big, but a big guy. My wife is a big gal, three kids in the past 4 yrs, yea, she is a little hefty right now. That image was low class, and a low blow on my part. Nothing against big girls at all. Just facing facts here that that is not my wife. Plumb crazy, I know, dont have to give it time, are 3rd daughter was born 3-13-09, first daughter was born 6-5-05. I know. no more time to give. Im not that shallow, it was seriuosly just a joke with my buddy redwood.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I still like large wimmen! 


Don't be hatin'. 


Bookmarks? Oh do I have bookmarks!!! :laughing::blink:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I still like large wimmen!
> 
> 
> Don't be hatin'.
> ...


What the heck, I always miss all the good stuff. Where's the pictures, I want pictures!:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

RSP - I was just razzing you a little, I know that is not your wife. 

It's true, what's on the inside is what counts.  Nothing wrong with big men or big women. A morbid obese woman posing for a picture in that get up is low class.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> A morbid obese woman posing for a picture in that get up is low class.


 

What?????!!! 


No it isn't. I'd be tapping that like Gregory Hines on a dance floor. 



Meez in wuv :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Surely you jest Roast or you just like low class women. Some men do.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Surely you jest Roast or you just like low class women. Some men do.


 
Ahh you mean the church going type that looks good in a sundress and then after 6 months they let you know they have plans for you?


Yes. I've been there with the entire family rooting her on to place the bet she's going to win the fat man's lottery.

I was smooth, smooth move #7382 >> Never trust a woman that knows your income potential more than your heart potential.



Damn my gears need oil!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Never trust a woman that knows your income potential more than your heart potential.


Sounds like you have been burned - if you look for a woman on the basis of her heart potential, you may just find real love. Looking good in a sundress is a lure. Falling hook, line, and sinker is quite another story.

By low class I wasn't referring to income status. Merely referring to those with low self-esteem and no self-respect. Perhaps classless would have been a better word. If you are attracted to women with no self-esteem and/or no self-respect, that says more about you then it does about them.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Rockstar
Hey, don't be so sensitive. I think it was all a joke from the get go.
I'm sure your post was not meant to be derogatory to all the fatties out there. At least I laughed when I saw it.
The world today is to pent up. Like a clogged 4 inch main. What it really needs, what it really really needs, in my opinion at least, is some brawney plumber type, to stick that Ridgid power auger, with the 3 inch star cutter, and it's 200 foot 5/8 cable so there's no possibility of slippage, up it's little keester and hit the rotate button, all 1350rpm's of her, and leave it on till the walls are scraped clean. That way at least, you can heep the odd joke on it and not worry about choking off the system.
As far as the fat lady goes...............she is what she is. Not my cup of tea, but suited I'm sure, to somebodys taste. (or meal in this case!!):laughing:

tl


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im sure in reality she is a sweet gal, and probalby one hell of a cook.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Sounds like you have been burned - if you look for a woman on the basis of her heart potential, you may just find real love. Looking good in a sundress is a lure. Falling hook, line, and sinker is quite another story.
> 
> By low class I wasn't referring to income status. Merely referring to those with low self-esteem and no self-respect. Perhaps classless would have been a better word. If you are attracted to women with no self-esteem and/or no self-respect, that says more about you then it does about them.


 

75% of all marriages end in divorce and you base that on what analogy that I'm slicker than warming oil at a massage parlor not to play "dumb" and join that group?

I will....in due time. It will be scripted with a prenup solid as a egyptian pyramid because no one is going to be an opportunist when the shine wears off.


If I want to see a married couple, look no further than the grocery store and they won't be smiling, holding hands, embracing each other like a first love. It wears thin over time, watching your partner and their inadequacies, their limitations, their unlikeable appearance over time. FFS you are watching them die, slowly! 

I like keeping it "FRESH" and enjoy the company of many because women know that they don't like key lime pie every friday. They might want cherry pie or pecan pie. 

I don't blame them. with the institution of marriage being as pathetic as it is these days.....it has lost its true meaning because men and women find it too easy to break those vows in the eyes of god. 

I promise you have friends, women who have done just that and considered the escapade of infidelity and marital affair a second nature.

If it don't work, time to find another. It's theory of selection. That's why a woman can't knock a man for entertaining multiple partners; too many willing participants with their legs in the air and their footprints on the ceiling to know otherwise.

It's hard to say I was burned when I've broken up with every woman I've dated. Talk about breathing the fires of hell...OH DAMN SON!!! 

Women don't like that....they like to be decider and that's where I kick the chair legs out and move on....not going to listen to your bickering or nonsense...the next one might have a clue. 


Ding! :blink:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

My wife is my best friend. We've been married 15 years and together for 25. I can't imagine life without her. She puts up with all my **** and I put up with hers.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Marriage is what you make it. It is no more perfect than any of us. Personally, on a cold night I like knowing where to put my feet. I like that if I hear a funny noise, there is someone beside me who will investigate. On the flip side, my husband appreciates a home cooked meal and knowing he doesn't have to look for love.

Marriage is like having children. There are days when you absolutely adore them and they bring you lots of joy and then there are moments you cannot believe you brought such monsters into the world. When you weigh the good vs. bad, the good far outweighs the bad. It's the same with marriage, good days & bad days. But when left with the option would you do it all over again, most of us say 'most definitely.'

I'm not naive, my best friend cheated on her husband. Her justification was that she knew he had cheated on her many years before. They both went through hell, but they are still married.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been married to my lovely bride for 38-years 4-months 31-days and 8-hours but whose counting? To me she is the same young lady I met 40-years ago. Marriage is not easy that is why it is called a commitment. We have 5-happily married children and one who has not found Mr. Right yet. I hope part of their success comes from watching their parents.

Mark


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been married to the same woman for over 22 years. I have to laugh because each day that goes by I tell myself how could I lover her any more than I already do? Then tomorrow comes and I find that my love for her grew even stronger. Love is magic when you find that right person.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Roastduck
Wow!!!!!!
Take a breath.......I don't think it's like you called it. Nice to see some of the hard asses comming out in defense of the marriage institution.

Plumbcrazy!!
Awsome... nice to know your one of the boys and your head is bang on. I respect your comments.

This is what it's all about fellas. More to life than drippy taps. Through these sessions we become friends
tl


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive been married 33 yrs. and im still in love with the same woman! i just hope my wife dont find out!!!!!!!


just kidding! my wife is my rock-she always encourages me to be my best and shes not afraid to give me hell when i do something stupid! WHO ME???


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I applaud all of you with longstanding marriages.....but wait a minute.



If let's say, tomorrow, and life changed and you went solo...


You are going to understand my tempermant about this topic. The women today that are single are of a different method in what the bottom line is. 


And that never guarantees that someone will stick around and make it work. A woman tasks raising a child without a man now with difficulty, but it can be accomplished. Just pack your **** up and move into mom's basement and get a boyfriend that buys the love...and you're set.

Those of you who have had longstanding marriages.....you better respect those women like they are of the elite, because they are. 

I know other single fellows like myself and you either 'settle' for comfort in a relationship missing out on some of things you'd like to experience, or your chances and fly fast and hard knowing somewhere the dice will roll snake eyes eventually. 


I stopped the craziness years ago.....but that doesn't mean I don't have a few pairs of milk bags in my hands every year either. Know me for the experience and I got work to do...don't call me till I need you. :laughing:


Marriage to me will be magnificent if I find the right one.....and honestly I've had many chances at this...just didn't like the package they came at me with. 

It all starts with a good solid family upbringing, and so many women do not have that. Marriage is for the creation of children IMO. 


But when so many people break the vows...that becomes second nature to some to do it again. I'm not going to waste the effort right now as I get so much accomplished. 


Roast "playing pocket pool for almost 40 years" Duck :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive been married 5 yrs, have three todlers, and it feels like a lifetime. Ilover though, she straightend me out on more levels then i would care to discuss. Without her, there would be no Seminole Plumbing Inc.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Really Duck?
Your single?
Come on!
Really?
Guess it's hard to take a date out when ya have to toss the piss bottles out first........
:laughing::jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Really Duck?
> Your single?
> Come on!
> Really?
> ...


"WE will never forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!!":laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Ive been married 5 yrs, have three todlers, and it feels like a lifetime. Ilover though, she straightend me out on more levels then i would care to discuss. Without her, there would be no Seminole Plumbing Inc.


 
My wife and I had 6-kids in 8-years with no twins.

Mark


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

when your dad told you about the birds & the bees you must have been really paying attention!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> My wife and I had 6-kids in 8-years with no twins.
> 
> Mark


The fun part is making them no doubt.


----------

